# pre contest prep...suggestions?



## BigdaddyD (Jan 23, 2013)

alright guys...so ive got my show on march 23rd, got 8 weeks left. right now on test e 250mg EW and tren e 600mg EW for the last 12 weeks. last 8 weeks to the show will add winstrol 50mg ED. 6 weeks out will switch to short esters Tren Ace 400mg EW and Mast Prop 400mg EW cutting out test altogether, this will last til the 1 week left mark (so 5 weeks) where ill only be doing oral winny into the show.

I got done with a 13 day 250mg DNP cycle last week. was happy with bodyfat drop, but wasnt much. im also on t3 50mcg daily. I'm thinking maybe adding another 2 or 3 week DNP cycle starting February 10th along with ECA, but use 500mg this time. i'm roughly 8% bodyfat, but really need to lose this last bit around my waistline and ab region and tighten up the cuts in my quads.

i guess my question is, for what my prep is, would the DNP be worth it? or would it be better suggesting to continue with the prep and ECA without the DNP and really bust ass on the cardio and diet to make it where i need to be? i'd really just like an oppinion on which would be a best bet. thanks guys.


----------



## BigdaddyD (Jan 23, 2013)

no one have prep experiance? :confused1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Obviously the 'better' way (IMO) would be to do it with as least drugs as possible.

If you're admitting that you could pull it around if you 'bust ass on cardio & diet' then fkin do it! Why aren't you busting ass now if you're 8 weeks out?

For some, DNP has it's place, but I'd personally use it if I knew I was behind and was already doing as much as I possibly could. Don't want to sound rude but it seems you're wanting to take the easy way out and want someone to OK it?


----------



## BigdaddyD (Jan 23, 2013)

not at all. i have been busting ass. just not sure if this last bit is something that could easily go in the next 8 weeks or not. this is my first contest, and the ifbb prep coach i have at my local gym doesnt give the kind of personal prep i was expecting, which really sucks. im left to do this on my own, and this being my first go round, was looking for some advice on the final 8 weeks.

i see no harm in that. i thought this was a good forum and a great place to ask about dnp considering all my research from experiance led me to here and one other forum mostly, saw a weight loss/prep sub section and figured it'd be the place to get some good info.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

There is no harm - you asked my opinion and I gave it? It's just not the opinion you were looking for.

Why not get in touch with someone to prep you for last 8 weeks? Maybe @Pscarb?

It's your first show, you wanna make sure you get it right!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

The last 6 weeks become harder and you may find you head fvck yourself, I know I do...hence my need for the stabilising voice (I use pscarb)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigdaddyD said:


> alright guys...so ive got my show on march 23rd, got 8 weeks left. right now on test e 250mg EW and tren e 600mg EW for the last 12 weeks. last 8 weeks to the show will add winstrol 50mg ED. 6 weeks out will switch to short esters Tren Ace 400mg EW and Mast Prop 400mg EW cutting out test altogether, this will last til the 1 week left mark (so 5 weeks) where ill only be doing oral winny into the show.
> 
> I got done with a 13 day 250mg DNP cycle last week. was happy with bodyfat drop, but wasnt much. im also on t3 50mcg daily. I'm thinking maybe adding another 2 or 3 week DNP cycle starting February 10th along with ECA, but use 500mg this time. i'm roughly 8% bodyfat, but really need to lose this last bit around my waistline and ab region and tighten up the cuts in my quads.
> 
> i guess my question is, for what my prep is, would the DNP be worth it? or would it be better suggesting to continue with the prep and ECA without the DNP and really bust ass on the cardio and diet to make it where i need to be? i'd really just like an oppinion on which would be a best bet. thanks guys.





BigdaddyD said:


> not at all. i have been busting ass. just not sure if this last bit is something that could easily go in the next 8 weeks or not. this is my first contest, and the ifbb prep coach i have at my local gym doesnt give the kind of personal prep i was expecting, which really sucks. im left to do this on my own, and this being my first go round, was looking for some advice on the final 8 weeks.
> 
> i see no harm in that. i thought this was a good forum and a great place to ask about dnp considering all my research from experiance led me to here and one other forum mostly, saw a weight loss/prep sub section and figured it'd be the place to get some good info.


i understand the frustration but in these two posts you do not detail your diet or cardio the two most important things in a prep, drugs will not get you shredded (DNP won't that for sure(different thing losing fat and being shredded))

i see your using all the standard drugs but what about diet? are you carb cycling? times carbs? keto? high carbs low fat?

how often do you train? do you train to failure?

how much cardio: what type of cardio? how often?

if you are focusing on just the drug side of things (which is the impression your posts give) then you will fail...


----------



## BigdaddyD (Jan 23, 2013)

heres what the guy i paid has me doing...he follows max ot training method

workout days: (protein/carb/fat/cals)

meal 1 8am - 2 whey protein 1 serving oats (51/33/3.5/370cal)

meal 2 10am - meal replacement (40/22/8/320cal)

meal 3 12pm - 4oz chicken breast and greens (25/2/4/150cal)

pre workout - 1 whey protein,liquid carbs (24/43/.5/170cal)

post - 2 whey protein, liquid carbs (46/46/1/380cal)

meal 4 5pm - 6oz chicken, 10oz potato (41/50/10/470cal)

meal 5 7pm - 4oz chicken and greens (25/2/4/150cal)

meal 6 10pm - meal replacement (40/22/8/320cal)

total im 292/220/39 (48%/36%/14%) and total 2430

on non workout days he takes out a meal for another meal replacement, so its 2 meals of chicken 8oz and 6 oz with sweet potato and no simple sugar.

he follows max ot, but ive gone away from that as i have not been getting reaction like i first did, wasnt feeling it or how he was prepping, since he doesnt even interact with me. so heres my split now.

sunday - chest

monday - arms

tuesday - quads/calves

wednesday - back

thursday - delts

friday - hams/glutes

i pretty much train til i cant at the end of my time.

cardio wise, ill do 40 minutes on a bike medium pace empty stomach in the morning, workout mid day usually, do 20 minutes HIT cardio after lift, and then another 30 to 40 minute session at night on a bike or ellipitcal.

i posted the drug aspect, not expecting to be helped so much on the other end.


----------

